
NYC Based Technology-Powered Vertical Farm Is Top Chefs Favorite Supplier - microgreensguy
https://microgreenology.com/farm-one-interview/
======
tmaly
I would be interested to know how to make a mini version of this.

Also of interest would be how to cultivate the plants in a way that they would
continue to grow after you utilize some of the plant. A garden expert at a
local store mentioned doing this, but he was short on details.

~~~
microgreensguy
This might not be possible with microgreens. At least I never heard of
anything like that so far.

------
microgreensguy
Paige Carter Sharing The Amazing Story of Farm One: Urban Chef's Farm of The
Future

